# Does anyone live or stable near to The Unicorn Centre



## Dubsie (24 February 2017)

If so, I need a bit of 'local area knowledge'  Can you message me???~Thank you


----------



## Dizzle (24 February 2017)

The Unicorn Centre in Stow on the Wold? I grew up near there if that helps!


----------



## skint1 (24 February 2017)

I have been to a couple of ROR demos there, it's a beautiful place, huge, pristine facilities,  but that's all I know!


----------



## Girlracer (24 February 2017)

Just messaged you, I am not far at all from there.


----------

